# Look for these nice Australian guys meet in Guangzhou last week...



## TairyoGuangzhou (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm in France and I meet these guys in a japanese restaurant of Guangzhou (China) last Friday (18th of Oct, October 18 2013) during a business trip. We shared the same teppanyaki table and had a nice dining time. It's a big pity to lose contact like that. I'm very sad for it. Could you help to transfer the below photo and info if you know one of them or give me their contact info? I know it's quite difficult to find them now. But i have to try... Thanks for your help!!!

http://i40.tinypic.com/35ck5fm.jpg


----------



## TairyoGuangzhou (Oct 27, 2013)

Please help to talk with your friends if you know somebody recently visited China. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## petercnnl (Nov 29, 2013)

Well, it seems not to be very respectfull to expose others' faces on a picture in which you hided your own face.....................


----------

